# Check for and remove remote Monitoring Software



## dallascaley (May 29, 2017)

I work as a software developer at a small company and I was recently informed by my boss that our tech guy snuck into the dev office and did "something" to my computer while i was away. I know that the owner of the company has installed monitoring software on all of the PC computers in the office so i suspect that he did the same thing to mine (or tried to). How to i go about finding this software and removing it if it exists?

Note: i'm on a Macbook pro, Sierra 10.12.4 and i have access to the admin/root account.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

If it's a company owned machine, they can install whatever they wish. You trying to remove it could cost yourself your job.


----------



## dallascaley (May 29, 2017)

I’m not asking about how this will affect my job. I’m a salaried employee with over a decade of experience and in my opinion I should not be judged by whether or not i want to look at a few cat pics on pinterest while i’m sitting at my desk but rather on the quality of my output. 

Frankly i find this practice very offensive and as i live in one of the best places on the planet to be software developer and my resume is impressive i’m sure i will have no problem finding another position at a more progressive company right across town if worse comes to worse. 

What i am asking though is whether or not they actually did anything. I need to know if i should be angry or not. does that make sense?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Wether you agree with it or not.... its between you and your boss. As my parents told me many times as a kid "My house, my rules".

Either way, this forum does not provide support for circumventing security, restrictions, etc...


----------



## justmacanswers (Jun 16, 2017)

You should simply ask your IT team if they installed something. If they are guarded in responding, then you will know. I worked in an IT team for over 10 years and we had to install certain software called JAMF for deployment and inventory reasons. We didn't have time to spy on people. I was always honest and up front. We never connected to a persons machine unless they gave us permission. We always wanted to maintain an environment of trust. If you go to another company they might be using the same software.  Just get your own laptop to avoid any headaches.


----------

